# What lense reticles do you use for field!



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Does anyone favor a certain type of reticle for FIELD? Do you like seeing the target or centering it? Do circles work for anyone.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

I've gone to the smallest dot for just about everything, including field. I think it's something like 1/32" diameter.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Dots*

I know in 3'd that sometimes small is better but when the light changes so does the effect it has on your aiming point.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

In 3D, I had trouble with a fiberoptic pin appearing to be different diameters depending on lighting. Shooting into the sun with an .019" pin can look like you're aiming with a basketball! 

With a larger dot, I found myself moving it aside so I could see the X or whatever I was aiming at. With the tiny dot, it acts as an alignment tool before I begin aiming. Once I start aiming, it is small enough that I can forget about it. A larger dot recaptures my attention when it drifts off the X. I can very rarely tell you where the small dot was at the moment of release on most of my shots. If I can, it's a pretty good chance it wasn't a good shot!

I guess what I'm saying is the small dot compensates for me being easily distracted.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I use a colored circle reticule. Concentrating on the X in the center of the circle seems to work best for me. 

On some advice from JAVI a couple of years ago, I took all aiming points out and shot an open lens. Just center the X in the center of the scope housing. You would actually be amazed at what it will teach you and at how well you can shoot.


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

*tru spot*

seems to work for me. cuts the stress way down.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I use a .039/40 fiber....I would use a stick on dot but they disappear at times.

FOr those of you that have problems with your fiber changing sizes, I find that a bigger fiber doesn't do this nearly as often if at all....also if you run an LP light you can control it since the light in doesn't change. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm going to try to use a True Spot scope. 

I shot an X-View for indoors but the little amount that I've shot it outdoor, it was tough picking up the target. I'm hoping the clear perimeter on the true spot will make that easier..


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The two most important factor to me is the peep size must be perfect for me to easily center my scope housing in the peep with out much room to spare. I shot the Sure Loc 29mm scope and a small sized super peep. When I go to a larger scope housing I increase my peep size.

As for my aiming dot it has to be big enough so I dont ever have to look for it. Or strain to see it even in poor light. When I used a fiber I used ,039 like BH. Sometimes I feel it is more important to center the scope housing than aim with the dot.

I was having a good case of TP a couple years ago. Could not shoot a decent shot while aiming with a dot or circle. I did as Javi suggested and shot just the scope housing with no lense for a good while. I shot really decent scores that way.
More because I was relaxed not over aiming and was shooting good shots.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Scopes*

My problem is Ive shot pins for so many years and I'm getting up in age that seeing a clear sight and seeing pins can be difficult at the longer ranges so something has to change....my scores have averaged out to the upper 355's and peaked. I placed in the top three against some scope users but there abilities eventually left me behind. I'm only found of the pins when hunting i don't much care for them in competition. Therefore i think I'll try a post type reticle for field to help me relax a little...what do you think?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've only shot a few field scores. And some American 900 rounds (we do that at the club a lot, with my best being 888). I have been using the same 29mm SureLoc with a 2X Swaro lens and black circle reticule that I use indoors. It seems to work for me. I don't need much, if any, magnification with my eyesight, although the Swaro lens does make for a bright, clear sight picture. I haven't really seen the black circle disappear either, but maybe because I don't really look AT it anyway.:tongue: On long shots I usually just center the target in the scope with the reticule being a sort of "afterthought".


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*sight reticle*

I tried many things over the years but I always come back to cross hairs 018 mono is my favorite, orange. It turns dark on the white and stays orange on the black. I dont like to bubble for wind so cross hairs keep my center choice alinement while shooting off spot if needed. I used to prefer 2-3 power lense now I need 3-4 for my eyes. -doyle-


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I use two concentric circles of nearly the same size. One is black and the other is yellow. Depending upon the lighting at the target, one or the other always seems to show well. If I use only one, there are some targets where the ring seems to disappear. I had that problem with spots. They work great for me on targets in certain lighting, but not on the others.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I use a 6X true spot and just look at the spot I want to hit... Some days I feel like a 3/8" grind and some days I feel like a 1/4" grind... :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

swerve said:


> I use a colored circle reticule. Concentrating on the X in the center of the circle seems to work best for me.
> 
> On some advice from JAVI a couple of years ago, I took all aiming points out and shot an open lens. Just center the X in the center of the scope housing. You would actually be amazed at what it will teach you and at how well you can shoot.




I shoot with a 4x lens with a small orange dot.

I shot the sectionals in ill this summer with a fellow that had no marks on his lens also and he did outshoot me also. I haven't tried it yet.:wink:AC


----------

